# Blower Motor Wiring Help



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

I don't know if you relized the motor number you gave out here that is wired for 240 volt not the 120 v verison and is this is a heat pump or electric furance ?? so this way i can able help you with it 


Merci, Marc


----------



## elkangorito (Sep 10, 2007)

atvguy64 said:


> Hi - I hope someone is more knowledgeable than me in reading and understanding wiring diagrams!
> 
> I have a EMERSON Motor - Model: K055TFN8713012B for my Coleman furnace. This was a replacement motor as the other one died! The motor techs can be seen here - (you may have to search on their catalog for it)
> 
> ...


The website that you supplied indicates that the motor is a "permanent split phase capacitor" motor. Since this appears to be the case *& I assume that you will be supplying 240 volts single phase to it,* your problem is easy to solve. Do as follows only if you are sure that your supply voltage is 240 volts;

1] connect the black wire to the brown wire.

2] connect the white wire to the available capacitor lead.

3] Connect the black & brown wire (now joined together) to the "active" or hot wire of your supply. I don't know what colour the "active" wire is in the US so I hope that somebody else can tell you this.

4] connect the white wire, which should be connected to the other terminal/wire of the capacitor, to the "neutral" conductor of your supply.

In summary, the capacitor should be in parallel with the active & neutral supply conductors. The supply active conductor should be connected to one lead of the capacitor & the supply neutral conductor should be connected to the other lead of the capacitor.

If you have problems with this, please post again.


----------



## atvguy64 (Sep 30, 2007)

I may have put down the wrong motor number, as it is a 115V motor 3/speed. Also, does the speed or direction of the blower wheel impact the output. In other words I want hi speed so I get hi output Thanks!


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

There should be a connection diagram on the motor can you get a close up picture of it and post it here. Motor help is very difficult over the internet without the motor diagram....it's too risky. An improperly connected motor will almost always destroy its windings if connected wrong the minute power is placed on the motor. Or get us the correct model #.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Apr 12, 2006)

atvguy64 said:


> I may have put down the wrong motor number, as it is a 115V motor 3/speed. Also, does the speed or direction of the blower wheel impact the output. In other words I want hi speed so I get hi output Thanks!


 
that what i thought so.,,

the direction is very impoart with the blower it will affect the perfomace.

Next thing is the speed connection is your furance do have optional central air ?? if so there is two speed connection on the control panel.

[ most Coleman Furance fan useally are hook up in med speed in heat mode and with A/C they useally go high speed ] and any sisuation never run the fan in low speed at all because it will do two thing it will overheat the furance and it will cycle more often than it should do and when you run in A/C mode you may frezze up the eveperator pretty fast [ i did see that other units as well ] ]

to get correct speed you have to follow the control panel connection diagram very carefull.

Is the control panel is electronic board with LED light ?? if so let me know there is a trick with it.

Merci, Marc


----------



## atvguy64 (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks for the info! The heater does not have A/c, nor does it have an electronic board. I have the speed setting set on low, but based on your post, I should change the to medium. 

How can you tell what the correct direction of the blower should be? I don't see any diagrams on the furnace indicating this. Thanks!

Also, fyi, the correct model # is -- KA55HXSMT-2345


----------



## Stubbie (Jan 7, 2007)

The motor direction is determined by the connection of the wires coming from the motor. There will be two orange wires connected together with disconnect terminals (spades) there will also be two yellows connected the same way. This is the factory wiring and will be in the counterclockwise direction. If you switch those wires (yellow to orange) you will change the direction to clockwise.

You connect your incoming power (black) possibly coming from a start relay to whatever speed wire you want coming from the motor. You have three speed wires coming from the motor (black, blue and red) but you can only use one unless you have some kind of speed control that has wiring that will allow you to connect to all three speeds. The incoming power neutral (white) connects to the white wire coming from the motor, the brown goes to the capacitor as does the brown/white, these will have factory spade connectors on them or should have. This is a permanent split phase so it does not have a start winding but does have a run winding and capacitor that stays permanently energized during operation and doesn't drop out like a start winding and start capacitor.


----------



## Itsdes (Aug 14, 2015)

*Blower motor replacement*

My blower motor went out on my furnace I had a ge 5kcp39pgp932as 3/4hp 115v 1075 rpm I was told that the replacement for it was a Emerson d7907 1/2hp 115v 1075 rpm, I replaced it with that and a new capacitor. The ge had multiple wires 2 brown, a black, yellow, white, blue and red. The new one has 2orange wire connected to each and 2 yellows connected to each other along with a brown, brown/white, a white and a black. I am getting low airflow, what is wrong? What do I do? I have replaced the air filter, the thermostat is brand new


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

7 year old thread.


----------



## ritelec (Aug 30, 2009)

I know they're making more in smaller package, but my guess is from 3/4 hp to 1/2 hp is undersized.

I did a search and found a supplier that says they have it (well was able to add it to my cart)

http://www.hvacpartsupplier.com/motors-c-5/5kcp39pgp932as-p-66803

but others asked so maybe it's discontinued ????

looked at grainger……their replacement id a 1 hp..


----------



## Itsdes (Aug 14, 2015)

I know, was just looks for help thanks a lot!


----------

